# Seacroft Leeds IVF?



## StaceyJayne89 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi All, I'm Stacey.

I am 25 years old and have had 2 ectopic pregnancies that resulted in having both of my fallopian tubes removed (5 & 6 years ago)

Tomorrow my partner and i have our first IVF appointment after referral at seacroft in Leeds. 

Does anyone have any advice or any experiences with seacroft?

Also any Advice going forward with the IVF process? 

Thank you in advance,

Stacey

xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome honey   

We have a regional section, so it maybe worth having a look on there to see what other ladies have experienced there.

As for first appointments, in my experience it's going over all your results again and talking about you treatment. We also had blood tests and were weighed.

There is a Top Tips sticky thread on the IVF section, and a Useful Threads sticky thread there too that has some really useful information, especially for when you are starting.

My advice is always: take one day at a time and don't look too far ahead.

Good luck tomorrow!

Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Stacey

So sorry for your loses  

I have knackered tubes too! Better out than in  

Good advice from cloudy there, what would I advise? Start a file you will need it, get a nice pretty one and start an ivf file with all your results and letters in, ask for print outs as you go where possible. The hospital can usually print your notes off for a fee if you ever need a full set. 

Do any jobs around the house that need doing, diy, redecorating etc, and also look at things in months now instead of weeks as more often than not there's delays during this journey and often cock ups along the way and it can hit you really hard

Hope today went ok? 

Good luck!!

L xx


----------



## Togetherness (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Stacey welcome. Hope appointment went OK. We had ivf at seacroft and very grateful to them. There is a Leeds thread in the yorkshire section if you want to check it out. X


----------

